# anyone get a late BFP?



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

Just wondering what are the odds of getting BFN's but being pg?

I really don't think I am pg, and have confirmed that with a couple of BFN's. But I'm having suspiciously pg symptoms--things that I've only experienced when pg (though I've never gotten them this early on). Stuff like a change in taste buds, headaches, tired, bad taste in mouth, sensitivity to smells. I'm nursing my 17mo, and haven't had a pp AF yet, so I have no missed period to go by, nor do I know if I ovulated. (I've been keeping track of my cervix, looking for signs of ovulation, but haven't noticed any yet . . . but I could have missed something, I suppose.) Anyway, based on when my symptoms started (and they've been with me for 3 weeks now!) at the least I'd be 5 weeks, and I would think that I should be getting a BFP if I were actually pg. Has anyone gotten a BFN at 5 weeks but actually been pg?

TIA, mamas!


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes.

6 months PP I started bleeding, and I was sure it was AF. But then the bleeding stopped, and started again. BFN. I tried again a couple of days later when I was still spotting -- BFN. After 12 days of spotting, I decided that I must have been miscarrying because that had never happened to me, but then on day 14 or so I was struck by completely unexpected exhaustion coupled with a gush of blood and I _knew_ I was still pregnant, so I tested again -- BFP. The bleeding must have been implantation bleeding, so I was 2 weeks past _implantation_ before I got a BFP. (I'm due today.)


----------



## chicasmama (Oct 15, 2007)

YES.
I just got my BFP after testing and getting BFN's for several weeks. I am also nursing my dd and don't have a regular cycle to go off of. I too had symptoms for 3-4 weeks before I finally got a BFP. SO I still don't have a clue as to what my EDD would be.....I go in for my first appt in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

I am currently 13 weeks pregnant. I had two negative blood tests and COUNTLESS home pregnancy tests come back negative. Also two earlier ultrasounds showing nothing. I went to the hospital (for something else) and they told me I wasn't pregnant. I just went in for another ultrasound and the baby is huge, alive, and wrestling with the umbilical cord! I just got my first positive test a couple weeks ago. I say, trust your body and you'll know.


----------



## nubianamy (Jul 6, 2005)

Yup! I tested at what I thought was the right time (onset of menses) but got a BFN. Same thing the next day. A few days later I had an unmistakable pg sign (for me, it's sore nipples) and tested -- voila!


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow! Interesting. I feel so frustrated at my symptoms and almost as if I must be imagining them since I keep getting BFN's . . . but they are definitely not imaginary. I guess we'll see.

Thanks so much for the input, mamas!


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I got 5 BFN's with my 3rd son. I went for a blood test and got a BFP-I was 6 weeks at that point.

Best wishes to you. Here's hoping for BFP for you as well!


----------

